# 깝ㄴㄴ



## vientito

http://kin.naver.com/openkr/detail.nhn?docId=62345

from time to time, I am seeing people dropping lots of words to form shortform but what is the logics of reducing things down to a mere consonant.  

By the way when I look at "깝치지마세요"  it is beyond my imagination that it could be written like "깝ㄴㄴ"... why not" 깝ㅊㅁ" ? Why "ㄴ ㄴ"?  I am just curious as to whether there's actually some reason behind choosing two ㄴ's to do the job.

To be frank, I find this shorthand practise very strange because it is breaking the fundamental rule of word formation in korean.  I can't even pretend that I could pronounce it at all.


----------



## Kross

That is one of teen’s cultures here. I guess extremely reduced words are probably affected by SNS(Twitter), text messages to save space and send more messages at once. It is happening around the globe like b/c for because in English. Adults like me have to learn those words to communicate with much younger people(school kids), for example, in game communities. Of course, some people are worried about this trend, but there is no practical solution to stop it. That’s the problem we have now like any other exiting languages on the earth. Or we should just look at it as a social phenomenon for our mental health. Back to your example, I have done some homework on its origin. The original form of 깝ㄴㄴ is the combination of 깝치지 plus 노노(NoNo implying 마라). To extremely reduce the expression, “our very smart” kids choose some of letters from the full form like 깝 in 깝치지 and ㄴㄴ in 노노 instead of 마라 and then put them together to form 깝ㄴㄴ. I guess they have limited English vocabulary, so choose the very basic and simple word, nono( two of no), for 마라 in Korean.


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

ㄴ is from English word _no_.

This kind of internet slang, known to Korean teens as 초성체 _choseong-che_ '_choseong_ writing' due to its nature where only the _choseong_ (leading consonant or null leading consonant marker) of each letter is written, can be compared to English acronyms such as afk (away from keyboard). Duplication appears in ㄴㄴ by analogy with the earliest _choseong-che_ forms ㅋㅋ and ㅎㅎ (both are onomatopoeiae for laughing, thus the duplication can be probably justified). The same goes for its opposite word ㅇㅇ, which is from 응 _eung_ '(informal affirmative answer)'.

The reason behind the use of English _no_ is simple: (1) Korean informal negative answer 아니 _ani_ is inappropriate because it shares the same choseong with its opposite 응, and (2) in the Korean standard keyboard layout, KS X 5002 (also known as 두벌식 _dubeolsik_), ㅇ is allocated in the same position with QWERTY *D*, while ㄴ is allocated along with QWERTY *S*. As a common convention in online games utilizes *W*, *A*, *S*, *D* as movement keys for front, left, back, right respectively, a gamer's default left hand position is on those keys.

Below is the consonant part of the KS X 5002 layout. It turns out that almost every consonant has a widely recognized _choseong-che_ meaning in duplicated form.

ㅂ(Q) ㅈ(W) ㄷ(E) ㄱ(R) ㅅ(T)
ㅁ(A) ㄴ(S) ㅇ(D) ㄹ(F) ㅎ(G)
ㅋ(Z) ㅌ(X) ㅊ(C) ㅍ(V)

ㅂㅂ: "Bye", from English _bye_
ㅈㅈ: "Good game", from the Korean reading 지지 _jiji_ of English _gg_
ㄷㄷ: lit. shudder due to fear (often as a reaction to the opposition player's advanced skill), from Korean onomatopoeia 덜덜 _deoldeol_
ㄱㄱ: "Let's go", from English _go_
ㅅㅅ: Sometimes stands for "Nice shot", from English _shot_
ㅁㅁ: No widely recognized meaning
ㄴㄴ: Negative answer or negative imperative suffix, from English _no_
ㅇㅇ: Affirmative answer, from Korean 응 _eung_
ㄹㄹ: Usually stands for 리방 _ribang_ (리 is from English prefix _re-_, 방 is the Korean gaming term for _game_ in context of _join game_), which corresponds to "Let's go back to lobby and then gather again." It is often implied that one who sent this message is going to create game again.
ㅎㅎ, ㅋㅋ: laughing
ㅌㅌ: Sometimes "Run away!" from Korean 튀어 _twieo_ 'to run away (imp.)', or "Leave the game" from Korean 탈퇴 _taltoe_ 'to leave'
ㅊㅊ: "Congratulations", from Korean 축하 _chukha_ 'to celebrate'
ㅍㅍ: No widely recognized meaning (note that it is the _choseong_ key farthest from *WASD*)


----------



## vientito

After all there is logics behind it all.  Thanks for the detail.


----------

